# I made an oral presentation and lived.



## HazelnutCreme (Apr 11, 2004)

Hello everyone. I don't really post here much but I actually accomplished something today! I was dreading doing this presentation ever since I learned about it on the first day of class. I really did not want to do it at all and I debated with myself on whether or not I would go through with it. I was so scared of it. :afr But.. gosh darnit.. I really didn't want to settle for a B.

Anyway, I did it! It was about 10 minutes long and the presentation was definitely not perfect but I'm still alive and my teacher actually gave me a perfect score. 

So, I really want to say that if I can do it I believe that everyone else here can do it too. The only tips I have about presenting is to practice it and just keep going when you start. And try not to worry because you'll get through it! :yes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats :clap 

I agree, if I can do it anyone else certainly can


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You're upright and breathing, excellent!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good job 

I did a group presentation earlier this year that was about 20 mins long. it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, and my group got a good mark.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's so wonderful HazelnutCreme! It must feel real good.

Great job and congratulations.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Very nice job! I remember the rushes I'd get when I'd have to give a presentation in school. Isn't it such an awesome feeling when you're done and you actually did a good job??? 

Congrats again.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice job. Are you still alive. lol


----------

